# Has Academy stopped selling AR's?



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

I have read and heard that Academy is going to sell through their AR rifles and then stop stocking them. Is that true? Anyone on 2cool work at Academy? I know right now they have pulled them from the shelves and put them up- you have to ask to buy one. I was at the store in Webster off of I-45 tonight and the ammo & gun counter had 30+ people waiting to be helped. It was like the day after Thanksgiving there- crazy. I hope what I am hearing about not carrying the AR style rifles is not true because I love Academy. I know that they were bought out a few years ago- maybe the new company does not want my $$$. There are other places I can get my fishing and hunting stuff if I must. I tell my wife that if Academy does not sell it then I do not want to wear it- but that can change if needed. 
I'm going to the Pasadena store tomorrow and ask some questions to the manager.:headknock


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

I just went to their website and there are no AR's in the rifle section... I do not understand why? They are still selling black semi-auto pistols, why not black semi-auto rifles?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

have you not watched the news?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Buy from Marburgers.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Was in Humble Tx store on 1960 yesterday 1 pm. They were removing them while I was there. Ammo selection is way sparce too----sad thing.


----------



## lhchief84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure if it is true or not, but I saw on another forum that a number of AR-15's that were purchased at the Academy stores in El Paso had been found across the border, therefore Corporate took them off the shelf. Like I said, Not sure how much truth is in that.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

lhchief84 said:


> Not sure if it is true or not, but I saw on another forum that a number of AR-15's that were purchased at the Academy stores in El Paso had been found across the border, therefore Corporate took them off the shelf. Like I said, Not sure how much truth is in that.


Couldn't be true, 0bama says that the border is more secure than it has ever been.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

stores are stopping the sail of guns...so who needs a new gun law..this is getting crazy.


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

Have not watched in the last 2 days, work and family time when the news is on- did Academy make a statement, give a reason? Just because someone broke the law with a product you legally can sale does not mean you pull the product, there is a car at every car wreck but we still sell them... You can still buy beer at the store... It is the evil in the person not the object that causes the killing.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

You are exactly right. The gun didn't kill all the children the crazy *** guy did. It's a horrific thing that happened and I can't imagine the pain the family, friends and community is goin through up there but the gun thing is getting way blown out of proportion and that worthless president is gonna try and run all the way with it.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I was told you just have to ask to buy one and they will get it out if the back. But that was yesterday they nave have all together. I would think they would sell what they have and not order more.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Dick's sporting goods is stopping sales as well. I was just at Academy on Sunday and saw lots of ARs, I'll have to swing by today and see if they pulled them off the shelves. 

Gun ban is coming back !!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

They are off the shelves I was in the store when the corporate call came in @ lunch


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just keep track of the people here that post up about their almighty stashes and you'll know where to go if the SHTF


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

Academy stores near the border haven't sold them for quite a while. You have to go as far as San Antonio or Houston, I think. They must be extending the policy.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dick's has pulled all "sporting rifles" and hi cap mags. Walmart is going to stop also. Bass Pro Shops has pulled all Bushmaster rifles. Discovery has cancelled American Gun TV show. NBC Sports has cancelled several shooting programs. Freedom Group is for sale, they own Remington, Bushmaster, AAC and several firearms companies. I'm sure there is more than I am forgetting right now.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i was at bass pro shop in katy over heard guy at the gun counter say they cant keep enough ar style rifles be it 223 or 308 on the shelf... they had about 8 bushmasters on the shelf and before i left the store i saw 5 walking out the door with 3 different people.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

hang on to any ar style gun will be worth alot soon..........hopefully later way later ........the way things are going


----------



## fishtex05 (Jul 12, 2006)

*knives are number 1*

but they fail to mention or talk about putting bans on knives that kill more people a year than guns per FBI, bottom line is if someone has it set in their mind to do harm they are going to find away to do bad things. Hope someone with a rational thought steps up, thanks Obama and all tards who voted for you!


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I sent an email to Discovery. American Guns has been about safety since they started. Discovery need to create a program on how to keep people safe not pull programs because they want to be polically correct. I am sure Top Shot will be gone as well as Sons of Guns.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wonder if they are going to ban airsoft guns and BB guns or Nerf Dart guns that look anything like a "assult weapon of war" for kids???


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

saltyh20 said:


> hang on to any ar style gun will be worth alot soon..........hopefully later way later ........the way things are going


You sure about that? What if the transfer of AR's are made illegal. You should look at the laws potentially coming down. That would really make your gun a paperweight as far as re-sale value.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*wrong*

"That would really make your gun a paperweight as far as re-sale value."
Actually just the opposite would happen it would just be a illegal sale.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

dabossgonzo said:


> "That would really make your gun a paperweight as far as re-sale value."
> Actually just the opposite would happen it would just be a illegal sale.


And most law abiding citizens that legally owned these guns in the first place wouldn't risk the consequence. Gun laws keep honest people honest.

I'm sure the penalty will be very hefty and I don't think most people would risk 5-10 years in the federal pen for 2-3k.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

mirage98 said:


> You sure about that? What if the transfer of AR's are made illegal. You should look at the laws potentially coming down. That would really make your gun a paperweight as far as re-sale value.


Hell yes... think of the value on the black market if they become illegal.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Without reading the whole thread...

Academy has not stopped selling ARs. My girlfriend is the manager of the one in victoria. They're just out. They sold 35 yesterday. Every one in the store.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

WRsteveX said:


> Without reading the whole thread...
> 
> Academy has not stopped selling ARs. My girlfriend is the manager of the one in victoria. They're just out. They sold 35 yesterday. Every one in the store.


One on 1960 in Humble pulled theirs---I was there.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

There was talk about people at some of the Academys' in the more liberal areas like SA being butts to people looking for AR type ammo before all this. Im sure those peopel pulled theirs and maybe the others didn't.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I just ate with my old lady home on her lunch break. I told her about this. She said they're just out. She knows nothing of any academy's stopping selling them. She's worked for the company for 6 years.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a Academy right across from my job site here in San Antonio and after reading this I went by there during lunch today to look at their gun selection. As previously observed by other ALL ar guns were gone. I caught a manager behind the counter and asked if they planned on restocking the ARs that they look like they had sold out of.... He looked at me and knew exactly what I was really asking and replied "umm umm I'm not sure BUT I'm also not expecting to see anymore come in" I said Thank You you answered my question and out the door I went.

Jrg


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

The store i shop at in corpus had over a 100 yesterday morning and they were all gone before lunch all of the mags were gone as well. 

EVERY ONE BETTER WAKE UP ITS NOT GOING TO BE JUST AR'S THEY R GOING TO GO AFTER AMMO NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WITH OUT AMMO ALL U HAVE IS A CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY SOB'S


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Some thoughts on this thread before it goes to the Jungle*

1. Academy is a business. A lot of their business is team sports, kids sports, school sports etc. They may be rethinking a lot of things. I suspect they will limit their firearms sales to family friendly hunting. No more handguns. No more ARs. No more tactical shotguns.

2. Hi cap magazines are a very new thing. Most of my shooting life, nobody had magazines of any kind that held more than a few rounds.

3. Crazy guy did it ....that's true....but you can not disregard the firepower that he had that is now legal and is about to me made illegal (IMO). If grenades were legal he would have used those. One can build grenades and small pipe bombs pretty easily...they are small easy to hide, etc. But the enforcement of explosives is severe....and even more so after Oklahoma City. It will be the same with hi cap magazines and large numbers of ammo and magazines. Personally I am preparing myself to deal with it and comply with all laws.

4. One poster said he hadn't caught the news the past few days because it was on during "family time". Back when I was a kid, the TV news WAS family time. Everything stopped and the whole family watched the news with Mom and Dad. Before my time, before TV, families huddled around the radio for news. Now people voice a lot of opinions without watching or reading news. I don't get it.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Drink up.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> 1. Academy is a business. A lot of their business is team sports, kids sports, school sports etc. They may be rethinking a lot of things. I suspect they will limit their firearms sales to family friendly hunting. No more handguns. No more ARs. No more tactical shotguns.
> 
> 2. Hi cap magazines are a very new thing. Most of my shooting life, nobody had magazines of any kind that held more than a few rounds.
> 
> ...


a poster on another forum posted something about kids being "in jail" at school and that they couldn't be outside during recess, she enjoyed seeing all the kids playing while she drove by...

i posed a question: if the kids are outside playing and the street is nearby, firearms are banned, what if some crazy decided to plow over all the kids playing outside and then just drive off before anyone could take into account what had just happened, would we then need to ban cars?

how can you blame a inanimate object for the work of a human?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*So, lets legalize miniguns and grenades too?*



osoobsessed said:


> i posed a question: if the kids are outside playing and the street is nearby, firearms are banned, what if some crazy decided to plow over all the kids playing outside and then just drive off before anyone could take into account what had just happened, would we then need to ban cars?
> 
> how can you blame a inanimate object for the work of a human?


Part of the "solution" will be improved school security. Companies already sell vehicle barriers and on TV I saw what was touted as the safest school building in America. Lots of vehicle barriers were part of the design.

Humans use inanimate objects to leverage their effort... they are called tools. History of weapons is fascinating. During the American Civil War the Minie ball and rifled muskets vastly improved accuracy and range. Problem was the humans used prior tactics and the result was carnage. Then WWI with mechanization and machine guns and gas....more carnage. My point...we humans control the tools...not vice versa....but you cant just ignore the power of the tools.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Part of the "solution" will be improved school security. Companies already sell vehicle barriers and on TV I saw what was touted as the safest school building in America. Lots of vehicle barriers were part of the design.
> 
> Humans use inanimate objects to leverage their effort... they are called tools. History of weapons is fascinating. During the American Civil War the Minie ball and rifled muskets vastly improved accuracy and range. Problem was the humans used prior tactics and the result was carnage. Then WWI with mechanization and machine guns and gas....more carnage. My point...we humans control the tools...not vice versa....but you cant just ignore the power of the tools.


no, i'm not saying that at all (grenades and such)...

but think about it, the kid was mentally challenged, he was about to be admitted, his mother was doing the paperwork to legally have him admitted, he found out, took her guns, killed her, then went to his father's, killed him, then went to the school...

this might be insensitive, but....if you as a parent or person know you have someone in your home that is mentally unstable and your firearms were purchased legally, then why do you not have the sense of mind as a firearm owner, to lock them up until the threat is gone?

it has been reported he was angry about being admitted, smashed a computer harddrive, then was angry about his mother spending so much volunteer time at the school, he was angry and thought his mother loved the school and kids there more than him...

if there is a will, there is a way....if someone wants to do harm, NO LAW will stop them, again, i go to the baseball bat story i posted, if it wasn't a baseball bat, it would have been a kitchen knife, etc etc.

you take away 30 round mags, ok then, i'll just carry 3, 10 round mags...

it's a "feel good" thing.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Alright guys. My girlfriend got 9 ARs in yesterday. Sold every one. Academy has not stopped selling them.

What she DID say, is they aren't being displayed. They don't want the media coming in and snapping a picture of them. They've also been told not to answer vague questions. Another media deal. They don't want the media putting a bad spin on it, you know. 

She said any time something crazy happened in the past they did the same thing. Pulled them off the shelf.

This is straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

They are selling what's on hand and that's it got mine last saturday


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

*Get it?*

_4. One poster said he hadn't caught the news the past few days because it was on during *"family time".* Back when I was a kid, the TV news WAS family time. Everything stopped and the whole family watched the news with Mom and Dad. Before my time, before TV, families huddled around the radio for news. Now people voice a lot of opinions without watching or reading news. I don't get it._

That poster is me and I just asked a question, did not voice an opinion. I get my news from Drudge, news radio, and a few other websites- do not watch the national news because it reports with such a bias they do not even try to hide the bias anymore. They edit the facts to fit the stories they are trying to frame for the people that *just* watch the TV for their news. (Case in point the 911 call from Zimmerman that NBC doctored up to slant the story) I watch the local news at 10pm in Houston. I listen to 35 minutes of news going to work on 92FM and 35 minutes of news coming home half on740AM and half on Houston Public Radio NPR. I take all that in and what I read from the web, filter it though my personal beliefs- 10 Commandments, The Fruits of the Spirit (Gal 5:22-23), the Royal Ambassador Pledge, the Aggie Motto, what I yelled every night before I hit the rack in USMC Boot Camp in 1995 "Honor, Courage, Commitment", and then I form my opinion. I'm not going to let my 2 1/2 year old daughter watch 20 minutes of car wrecks, fires, and newscasters talking about shootings/murder at 6pm every night. The local newspaper is full of 2 and 3 day old stories I read about online and pushes an editorial page that I disagree with about 85% of the time. The TV media and the local paper are not as objective as they were back when I was a kid- born in 1970. They are all for profit companies pushing an agenda. I grew up watching the news, reading the paper and news magazines- all I asked was if Academy made a statement on the news in the past few days because I _might_ have missed it... I am informed- now do you get it?

And if you did the math... I went to boot camp in my mid 20's & I got started on having kids later in life! :spineyes:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

larrymac1 said:


> I sent an email to Discovery. American Guns has been about safety since they started. Discovery need to create a program on how to keep people safe not pull programs because they want to be polically correct. I am sure Top Shot will be gone as well as Sons of Guns.


Quite frankly taking american guns, and sons of guns off the air would be a favor to gun enthusiasts...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This thread turned into one big train wreck.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

But seriously. If I was a retailer. I'd be hesitant to buy a product if in a month or so I wouldn't be able to sell it...


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

They're selling them as fast as the truck can bring them right now. It's not like the guns are on the shelf sitting and they're going to get stuck with them. Chances are, if they outlaw them, the store will be out already, and they just won't get any more.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm talking about in a bulk perspective. While I don't think we are there yet, if I were a gun purchaser for a major big box gun retailer. And I thought I was 3 months away from a ban. I'd be hesitant to buy more, couple that with a non-gun person making decisions, they could go out and say, some bull carp like as socially responsible retailers we aren't ordering more. And then you're not going to be stuck with thousands of guns you can't move. 
Chances are they've made agreements to hit dollar amounts of orders. So they've already ordered guns for the spring time. They move those, then if there is a ban. They're stuck with post ban guns. Wait till it blows over and there is no major ban, and you just lean on your supplier as you're probably his biggest client. You get more in with little out of stock time. 
Couple that with its the year end so you're renegotiating contracts. That's what I would do business wise (minus the social good bs) if I thought we were t minus 3 months away from a ban.

(While I got the lawyers tuned up for a law suit)


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*Academy stopped selling AR's?*

Maybe everyone should just boycott Academy for a couple of weeks? See if they get the message!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

texas bohunk said:


> Maybe everyone should just boycott Academy for a couple of weeks? See if they get the message!


Why? They're the ones still selling ARs..


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Academy in Pasadena sold two Saturday while I was looking at reels.


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Academy pulling all Semi- auto from website and rack*

I work up at corporate in Katy and I talked to one of the buyers for long guns.
Academy has not stopped selling them . They are just in the safe. Not displayed on Web or rack. I wanted a Windham Weaponary AR and we had over a hundred and sold out in 2 days, so I have to wait.
There are more on the way, I think Academy didn't want any bad press since " D "Sporting Goods apparently sold the lady her weapons in Conn and they stopped selling.
D Sporting Goods is Academy's main competitor and just wanted to let the initial Left Liberal media and activists find another banner to rally to and then back to bidness.
I don't know if they will ever show them on Website again due to the liberal leftist Red Diaper Doper Babies. But I have not heard of any announcement of anykind stopping the sale of these. Just waiting for the tide to recede I bet.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

texascoastalfish said:


> I work up at corporate in Katy and I talked to one of the buyers for long guns.
> Academy has not stopped selling them . They are just in the safe. Not displayed on Web or rack. I wanted a Windham Weaponary AR and we had over a hundred and sold out in 2 days, so I have to wait.
> There are more on the way, I think Academy didn't want any bad press since " D "Sporting Goods apparently sold the lady her weapons in Conn and they stopped selling.
> D Sporting Goods is Academy's main competitor and just wanted to let the initial Left Liberal media and activists find another banner to rally to and then back to bidness.
> I don't know if they will ever show them on Website again due to the liberal leftist Red Diaper Doper Babies. But I have not heard of any announcement of anykind stopping the sale of these. Just waiting for the tide to recede I bet.


That's what I said. In fewer words. My ol lady's been there forever.


----------



## bullman63 (Dec 22, 2012)

To add to WRSX & TxCF, I grew up in NW Louisiana and we traveled here for the holiday. I checked in Lufkin and Shreveport at Academy and at Dick's in S'Port. I can confirm exactly what they stated. The Gun Counter mgr @ A is related to the Lodge(outdoor section) at D's, and I got the same story as above from both of them before I revealed that I had spoken to the other. D's may not bring them back but Academy can't keep 'em in the store. You simply need to go to the gun counter to ask what they sell and what they have available and they will show them to you. BTW, trucks were coming in Sunday night and Wednesday for S'Port, Lufkin and one of the Houston stores I visited on Friday during my lunch break.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I work at a houston area academy and we sold over 20 in 45 minutes. most people bought 2. we can only sell them as fast as we get them!!


----------



## tybu (Oct 17, 2012)

Academy is still selling AR-15's and will continue to sell them until any future law prevents them from selling them. They pulled them off of the display temporarily for the holidays out of respect to all the mom's that are in their Christmas shopping. They didn't want the mom's to feel intimidated while they were out Christmas shopping. The reason the ammo shelves look sparce is because is everybnody is buying the AR rounds and Academy simply cannot get enough ammo fast enough to meet the demand.


----------

